# UK Bankruptcy & outstanding court orders from Irish Courts?



## ajapale (13 Jan 2012)

What is the position of Irish people seeking UK Bankruptcy where there are court ordered payments from the courts in the Republic?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (13 Jan 2012)

If you have a judgment with an order for instalments, the judgment will be written off and you will not need to make the instalments.

If you have an attachment of earnings that to will cease. The Official receiver will deal with this.

Steve


----------



## Wipetheslate (13 Jan 2012)

Thanks Steve for all your advice , I have your number ,I  would recommend anyone with a court ordered installment order to pay it until you attain bankrupt status. Weather living in Ireland or UK to protect against imprisonment.


----------



## Bronte (17 Jan 2012)

Steve Thatcher said:


> If you have a judgment with an order for instalments, the judgment will be written off and you will not need to make the instalments.
> 
> If you have an attachment of earnings that to will cease. The Official receiver will deal with this.
> 
> Steve


 
How does this work, you have a court ordered judgment, who will the official receiver make contact with?


----------

